# I'm going to shoot my first field round this Sunday. Any advice or recommendations?



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm really branching out, I shot mainly indoors. I branched out and shot some 3d. I'm going to my first field shoot this Sunday NFAA/IFAA Field Districts. Just wondering about what advice and tips I can find here. I haven't decided on arrows to shoot yet more than likely it'll be GT Series 22 Pros, I'm not sure if I'm going to use my CBE Elite Target, or my Axcel Achieve....so more than likely small housing but I'll run a .019" blue fiber with a light either way. Looking forward to it, just want to prepare adequately.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Regardless of the equipment you decide on, make sure you have good marks... and have fun.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's the other thing...CBE or my Axcel Achieve...I'm thinking I'd rather shoot the CBE but don't know what to select for sight configuration in Archers Advantage based on the TurnXClick ratio. I'm planning on fun, just trying to figure out if my 11.5lb bow at 65lb draw weight (3d outdoor/hunting bow for the season) or if I should run my 60lb indoor bow setup...decisions decisions. Max speed of 300FPS per rules, but I can only achieve 300FPS by running close to 5 grains per pound....and at 80yds that arrows not going to have much speed behind it.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry too much about which bow...take the one you're most comfortable with. I'd lean toward your 60lb indoor setup as you will shoot 122 arrows for a full 28 target round. Speed is not a necessity...good sight marks are. My target bow is set at 57-58 lbs...makes 80 yds (or 90M in FITA) without a problem. Hell, I shot a 3D trail shoot (4 yds - 80 yds) with my hunting bow at 56lbs and a HHA slider sight with no problems. But getting accurate sight marks for all distances was where I spend all my time. Makes the actual shoot much more enjoyable.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> That's the other thing...CBE or my Axcel Achieve...I'm thinking I'd rather shoot the CBE but don't know what to select for sight configuration in Archers Advantage based on the TurnXClick ratio. I'm planning on fun, just trying to figure out if my 11.5lb bow at 65lb draw weight (3d outdoor/hunting bow for the season) or if I should run my 60lb indoor bow setup...decisions decisions. Max speed of 300FPS per rules, but I can only achieve 300FPS by running close to 5 grains per pound....and at 80yds that arrows not going to have much speed behind it.


That's 112 arrows, not 122  Go with the target bow. With the CBE print out a calibration scale and calculate using that. The help menu in AA will guide you through the process. It's a two step process but you'll still be able to print out a good sight tape.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Be careful, you might just get hooked..... 

I echo the sentiments about good sight numbers trumping everything else. Make sure you can get out and verify those calculated marks. Does AA give you the full NFAA tape? The birdies @ 25ft and 20ft are going to be lower marks, depending on your setup.

I also agree, take whatever you're most comfortable shooting... but all things being equal, take the lighter drawing setup. 112 shots + whatever warmup you do is a lot of shooting. I'm shooting 50# @ 252fps. Speed isn't all that important for this game.

I know a lot of guys don't pay much attention to their bubble when shooting indoors... since you're primarily an indoor guy, it's worth mentioning. If you've never leveled your sight for all 3 axis', I'd highly recommend you doing it if you can. Your bubble will be your best friend out there if there's any sort of incline or off camber stuff.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Practise your 5yard or 5meter shots, and at all ranges up to 60meters. Have fun! Field is my favorite outdoor format!


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good tips. I shoot daily and well over 100+ arrows per day. My indoor and outdoor bows for the season are both Elite E35s. Just the outdoor bow is 65#. Outdoor bow also runs vbars. I shot reasonably well with it at regions ASA last weekend ended up 4th in k45. I just don't know what selection for making the cbe tapes. There is an inch calibration scale that I printed and counted 100 marks in 4" span so you put in 100 for printer calibration but that does t help with sight setup selection.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Use your target bow. I use mine and it shoots 276 fps. AA will give you a sight tape and a chart for sight marks, so I would recommend using your Axcel sight. Sight in using the scale of the Axcel and when you put those numbers in AA you get your sight tape and sight chart. Make sure you print the sight tape page because that's where you get the sight marks for the targets measured in feet.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Good tips. I shoot daily and well over 100+ arrows per day. My indoor and outdoor bows for the season are both Elite E35s. Just the outdoor bow is 65#. Outdoor bow also runs vbars. I shot reasonably well with it at regions ASA last weekend ended up 4th in k45. I just don't know what selection for making the cbe tapes. There is an inch calibration scale that I printed and counted 100 marks in 4" span so you put in 100 for printer calibration but that does t help with sight setup selection.


Per AA Help: *"If your sight does not have a Manufacturer's Supplied Scale or has an incompatible scale, you can print out a Calibrated Scale under the Print Tab of the Main Form and attach the scale to your sight." *

Once the scale is attached to your sight you get 2 marks and record the reading from the calibrated scale. This is the info AA needs to cut a tape.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

EPLC said:


> Per AA Help: *"If your sight does not have a Manufacturer's Supplied Scale or has an incompatible scale, you can print out a Calibrated Scale under the Print Tab of the Main Form and attach the scale to your sight." *
> 
> Once the scale is attached to your sight you get 2 marks and record the reading from the calibrated scale. This is the info AA needs to cut a tape.


There is the option of Metric, 24 Turn, or 32 Turn scale.....just seems to be too much work, I'm thinking I'll look into other software if I can even get comfortable and happy with the bow in time which I'm running out of.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

For AA and my current CBE which has no clicks....

I mark my 20 and then another mark i feel comfortable with after 50...usually 55 as thats a good distance for me at my place.

Then I use a good caliper and measure it, you can input that into AA and it will print a tape.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I downloaded archers mark and am not happy that it doesn't print sight tapes....so I'm going to rock my Axcel this weekend. Hope to have fun and do well. Bow is tuned and shooting good...just only have checked my tape to 40yds til tomorrow.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Let the other members of your group know that this is your first Field round so that they can explain the rules for every target. You do not want to get a zero because you shot four arrows into the the spot on the wrong target. Field rounds can be great fun but difficult to learn. 

Then find a FITA field to shoot. They are also great fun but the rules are complete opposite of the NFAA and you have to think on every target. In Mesa we shoot a 12 target 
fita field round followed by 14 target NFAA hunter round sometimes. Try that and see how hard it is to keep all your arrows in the correct target.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had fun, ended up with a group of my good friends. Shot a 509 with 28X's with bad sight marks and tiny arrows, Axcel sight and a terrible sunburn. Third axis or, my grip or something was just off a bit having to move my sight left on closer targets and right on far targets, bow walk back tuned inside out to 45yds perfect....could've been anything but first 80yd shot was an inside out X. I'll shoot more field, I enjoyed it.


----------

